# Splitboard purchase



## linvillegorge

Alright, I'm gonna break down and do this. I'm tired of searching for used. It seems like a decent used setup is going to run $5-600 and if I'm gonna drop that kind of coin, I might as well go ahead and buy new and have a warranty.

Still, I'm not trying to break the bank here.

The options I'm considering

Voile Mojo 166
Prior Backcountry 165
K2 Panoramic 162 or 168

Honestly, I'd be sold on the Panoramic IF they made something in between the 162 and the 168. That seems like one helluva jump between sizes. Ideally, I'd want something in the 164-165 range. In riding shape with all my gear, I'm probably 200-205#. 210# tops. I like the system K2 uses to secure the skins. I like the fact that it's a little on the softer side and slightly freestyle oriented. My only concern is exactly how freestyle oriented is it? I'm not looking for a split park stick, but if it's something along the lines of an NS Heritage, I would consider that ideal.

Deal wise, I think the Prior may be the best deal. It's on clearance for $576 through REI and I'm seeing Voile kits and skins on sale elsewhere for $120ish each. Total investment for it would be under $850. It'd be $900ish for the K2. $720ish for the Voile.

My normal riding style at the resort is lots of hard charging, lots of jumping off everything I can find and a lot of pow butters when the opportunity presents itself. Resort riding is a fairly equal mix of a NS Evo, NS Heritage, and Capita Charlie Slasher for pow days. My backcountry riding is relatively limited and has mostly been relegated to survival mode on legs beat to shit trying to keep up with killclimbz and his crew. :laugh:

What say you guys?


----------



## Nivek

Rome Whiteroom 165?


----------



## linvillegorge

Nivek said:


> Rome Whiteroom 165?


Another one I looked at. Not sure why I left it off the list. Just wasn't thinking about it.

Looking around at pricing, I could probably pull that one off fully equipped for $750ish.


----------



## walove

i got to take a rome whiteroom out last year. it is softer for a splitboard, made the tight trees easy to maneuver around and had good float in pow. Not really a freeride charging board though. Prior make really nice stuff, but they run pretty stiff. Some of these factor splits come with whale and Chinese clips, so you dont need a whole volie kit, just pucks, touring brackets, heel lifters, and plates. If i was you i'd skip the plates and touring brackets and get some really split binders. Some times spark has blems to sell for a discount, if you give them a call.


----------



## killclimbz

Check your PM...


----------



## linvillegorge

I'd love to have a NS split, just not looking to fork over that type of dough.


----------



## budderbear

Dogfunk had a 162 ns summit split for $699 this summer. Sadly they're $999 now


----------



## linvillegorge

I would consider giving my first born for a NS Cobra factory split.


----------



## henry06x

Was bored so did a google search. Not sure if these are good prices or not for ya. About $750 for each
SL Split 2011/12 Never Summer,Best advice on name of product at 123Mountain
Never Summer Summit Splitboard - Snowboard Shop > Snowboards > Splitboards


----------



## linvillegorge

Yeah, they're good prices. The problem is that the NS boards don't come with hardware or skins. You can add another $300+ to that price to be ready to hit the snow.


----------



## henry06x

Ahh. The google search said +all that stuff but didn't Say the +$300 until you want to put it in the cart.
Damn Internet trickery! Lol.


----------



## AdamBQ

Dogfunk and those guys have the NS SL on for $699 with free shipping. Thats a smoking deal.


----------



## ETM

How do you guys find the traction of the ns while skinning on firm snow? Due to the fact that your touring binding position is bang in the middle of the rocker section with no weight outside it to push the tip and tail into the snow I thought it might get a bit sketchy without crampons.
The reason I ask is I have a 164 sl I really dont ride anymore, I was thinking about splitting it but dont want to if its not going to grip too well.


----------



## linvillegorge

ETM said:


> How do you guys find the traction of the ns while skinning on firm snow? Due to the fact that your touring binding position is bang in the middle of the rocker section with no weight outside it to push the tip and tail into the snow I thought it might get a bit sketchy without crampons.
> The reason I ask is I have a 164 sl I really dont ride anymore, I was thinking about splitting it but dont want to if its not going to grip too well.


killclimbz, paging killclimbz


----------



## ETM

Jerry, pass me the saw.

Cheers dirtwolf, hey do you use mr chomps etc. all the time or only when needed?


----------



## wrathfuldeity

cough cough...its a hell of alot more than just another +300 for binders, you also got poles, beacon, heel risers, probe, shovel, spare parts, skins, tail clips, then other additional things like snow study kit, saw, avy course, lung, airbag, crampons, hydration, and pack.

They only reason I'm getting a go at it is because of working my ass off this summer and 2 of 3 of my kids are on their own....btw anyone want to trade a 3rd born kid/newskooler for an airbag?


----------



## linvillegorge

wrathfuldeity said:


> cough cough...its a hell of alot more than just another +300 for binders, you also got poles, beacon, heel risers, probe, shovel, spare parts, skins, tail clips, then other additional things like snow study kit, saw, avy course, lung, airbag, crampons, hydration, and pack.
> 
> They only reason I'm getting a go at it is because of working my ass off this summer and 2 of 3 of my kids are on their own....btw anyone want to trade a 3rd born kid/newskooler for an airbag?


I already have pretty much all of that, I just need the the board and kit.


----------



## timmytard

Nivek said:


> Rome Whiteroom 165?


Rome Whiteroom Snowboard at Salty Peaks

TT


----------



## linvillegorge

Uh oh. This might be the ticket right here. 163 Icelantic Gemini with full kit and skins for $799.99.

Icelantic Gemini Snowboard For Sale | Powder7.com


----------



## snowklinger

Pretty sure I'll be doing an Icelantic when I pull the trigger on this if they are still doing it... its just an SL? Icelantic kills it on the gfx.


----------



## Supra

Like you, I'd prefer a 164, but I just picked up the 62 k2 panoramic for $400 off snowboards.com . that's for the 2013!


----------



## ShredLife

its a good deal, but no skins and no pucks at that price i'm betting.


----------



## linvillegorge

Yeah, definitely board only at $400. If it was the full kit, I'd be all over that shit.


----------



## linvillegorge

Trying to get my funds in order right now to snatch that Icelantic. It's tough with a trip to Hawaii right around the corner.

Yeah, yeah, I know... first world problems.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

linvillegorge said:


> Trying to get my funds in order right now to snatch that Icelantic. It's tough with a trip to Hawaii right around the corner.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know... first world problems.


Tell me about it, the wifey made me take her to HI for 12 days in Aug., though she has been tolerant of me working my ass off this summer and knows that I got a splitty. But she hasn't seen the various packages arriving (2 more this week and done). Thankfully she gave up tracking all the board and ski stuff that I and the kids drag home.


----------



## Supra

well, in my case I already have the kit and bindings from my old splittie


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Last of the packages arrived today; threw it together...going need abit bigger pack.


----------



## ETM

You prepped!
What heel risers are they, they look huge?


----------



## Supra

those are just the voile double heel risers. an extra $36 I think


----------



## ETM

standard height + a higher one? I found the standard hight was actually too high most of the time.


----------



## ShredLife

wrathfuldeity said:


> Last of the packages arrived today; threw it together...going need abit bigger pack.


check out the BD Outlaw - sweet looking setup!


----------



## ETM

Snowolf said:


> You need to find steeper terrain. I wish mine were taller.....:cheeky4:


Haha I know, we dont have much steep stuff out here.


----------



## DrnknZag

UPS delivered some Montana goodies (Sparks!) yesterday, I had to give them the good 'ol living room tour test....










Anyway, carry on.


----------



## killclimbz

You'll love them Burners. The Burton straps are a huge upgrade from the Bent Metal ones they used to have.


----------



## DrnknZag

^^Yeah, I'm stoked on them. Super comfortable and GREAT straps. Might have to try to get one of my Ride webbed toe caps on there instead though. Easy set up, and thought it was very cool that Sparks includes a multi tool with everything needed to adjust the binding. The only downside is they are a PAIN to attach to the Voile touring bracket. Takes a bit of muscle, really. I'll probably end up swapping in some LT brackets/pins eventually though so its not a real killer.


----------



## killclimbz

I highly recommend the LT Brackets. When they first came out I didn't think much of them and then I demo'd a set. So much more rigid which made skinning easier. It saved a ton of energy over a day. Yeah, I ended up buying them...


----------



## ETM

Are the 12/13 burners out yet? I really want them as it looks like they have the same straps as my diodes.
Another thing I had trouble with on the voile pin system was removing the pin clip with my gloves on. The spark pin looks like a much better/easier system to use.


----------



## Supra

rei has the 2013's already


----------



## DrnknZag

Supra said:


> rei has the 2013's already


They might have them on the website, but they're listed as back ordered.


----------



## Supra

ah sorry - didn't look that far


----------



## Supra

double post


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ETM said:


> Are the 12/13 burners out yet? I really want them as it looks like they have the same straps as my diodes.
> Another thing I had trouble with on the voile pin system was removing the pin clip with my gloves on. The spark pin looks like a much better/easier system to use.


I got the 11/12 lt and the lt pin is tight...no slop...very nice, but was wondering about putting a drop of silcon on the pin or brass and plastic bushings...any ideas or recommendations?


----------



## killclimbz

Silicone is a dry lubricant, so it shouldn't hurt. Overall though I have never seen the need to do anything with the LT Brackets. They work just fine. After a few change overs, I doubt you'll have any issues with them.


----------



## ETM

If you lubricate it with silicone every spec of dust within a 2 mile radius will hunt dow your pin and stick to it!


----------



## ShredLife

ETM - use sandpaper.

Wrath - do nothing.


----------



## ETM

what am I sanding again?


----------



## killclimbz

ETM said:


> what am I sanding again?


On this forum that question is usually followed by Vagina...:cheeky4:


----------



## ETM

im open to vaginas


----------



## killclimbz

Hahaha! Well it took six pages before this thread went in the toilet at least...


----------



## ShredLife

oh my bad, i thought you were dealing with the pin/bracket rubbing or binding.... reread it, that tip is for DrnknZag


----------



## ETM

Ill just go and put this sandpaper away then lol


----------



## wrathfuldeity

and panties up...ladies


----------



## ETM

Theres no turning back now


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ETM :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge

I'm pissed! Missed out on a 164.5 T. Rice in great shape with full kit and skins for $300. Yeah, $300. I don't know if the guy just didn't understand what it was worth or if it was stolen. I PMed killclimbz to see if he'd heard of one stolen recently but I haven't heard back. May shoot BA a PM too since it was in Summit. That price just seems too good to be true.


----------



## linvillegorge

Got me one! 165 Venture Divide. 

I'll post up some pics tonight.


----------



## linvillegorge

Full kit and skins for $260. Gotta get me some slider tracks and I'm good to go!


----------



## ETM

You got that for $260? Fuckin score! its got lt brackets, you may need stock voile ones if you arent running spark bindings.


----------



## ETM

Its also missing the seats from under the heel risers, that will probobly cause the wires to work through the top sheet.


----------



## linvillegorge

Yeah, the guy was running Sparks with it. I'll get up with killclimbz and figure out what I need to make a go of it. It's gonna be a little while before the flakes fly for real. In the meantime, maybe I'll keep an eye out for some Sparks...


----------



## ShredLife

you're saying you got that deck with skins for $260??? shit, its probably stolen at that price...

you got the LT brackets on there - fuck slider tracks, get sparks


----------



## wrathfuldeity

fro 260...plenty left for the sparks


----------



## linvillegorge

Yep, paid $260. Skins need re-gluing but otherwise look brand new.


----------



## ShredLife

fuck man, that is truly sick. i really hope the only one who stole it is you!

for sure spend some of the money you just saved to get some sparks... with all the new shit coming out you should be able to find some blazes for cheap


----------



## linvillegorge

I doubt it was stolen. Dude seemed legit. I met him at his house and he was wearing an old Sparks R&D t-shirt.  He said he just wanted it to go to someone who would use it. He was stoked to hear it would be my first split. He's gonna buy a K2 Panoramic.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Saturday saw on ytube...instead of re-glue...use baking/cooking parchment paper and an iron to reheat the glue and it comes back to stickiness...or perhaps squirt some additional new glue and re-heat them to get it to flow and mix...anyway was discussing it with a skiier bud. It looked very doable.


----------



## linvillegorge

No clue, man. My working knowledge of splitties is relatively limited. I figure I'll just meet up with killclimbz and let him look it over while pick his brain over a beer or few of his choice.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

idk...also just got my first splitty....anyway it's my daughter's bf's father who has been hitting baker bc for 30 years on skis and so I plan on tagging along as much as possible.


----------



## killclimbz

I've got him covered on re gluing the skins. I have this handy little device called a glue iron. It's for removing skin glue. It's a wide flat blade that gets very hot. It removes skin glue like a hot knife through butter. Just re apply new skin glue, done.

Looks like BD is being a bit of a pita with Gold Label though. No more cans of it. Spot tubes and glue strips only. I'll have to look and see what REI has. My gut feeling is that a couple of the tubes would work better than the strips and cheaper. But I don't know on that one. Shouldn't be hard to figure out.

Definitely get some Sparks. Check Bentgate to see if they have any last years Burner's left.


----------



## DrnknZag

Awesome pick up! Check out Mountain Gear's website to see if they have any Sparks left from last year, they were still in stock and on sale two weeks ago when I ordered! BUT if you're not planning on going with Sparks, I'll take those LT touring brackets from ya (and give you my Voile ones AND slider plates).


----------



## walove

wrathfuldeity said:


> Saturday saw on ytube...instead of re-glue...use baking/cooking parchment paper and an iron to reheat the glue and it comes back to stickiness...or perhaps squirt some additional new glue and re-heat them to get it to flow and mix...anyway was discussing it with a skiier bud. It looked very doable.


this works well if your skin glue is dirty, it pulls the top layer of glue and all the dirt up. If you glue is old, best to remove it and add new. I've read somewhere else that the drycleaners will clean the glue off the skins, if you dont have killclimbs glue iron. Good time to get the split gear ready, its a bit colder every morning.


----------



## killclimbz

Don't get rid of your LT Brackets...


----------



## linvillegorge

Definitely looking at Sparks. $220 thru mountaingear.com looks to be about the best deal out there.


----------



## linvillegorge

The board was setup for the Spark Fuse, does anyone know if all the hardware will carry over for the newer Blaze or Burner?

As far as Blaze vs. Burner, any big differences? Burner worth the extra $20 or just go Blaze?


----------



## ShredLife

yes, worth the extra $20 - pretty sure they're just a stiffer highback. 

this years burners have a wider ankle strap (from the diodes) which i like better for riding, but i think will get trashed quickly from skinning. i ripped one up with just like 30 days of resort riding.


----------



## DrnknZag

linvillegorge said:


> The board was setup for the Spark Fuse, does anyone know if all the hardware will carry over for the newer Blaze or Burner?
> 
> As far as Blaze vs. Burner, any big differences? Burner worth the extra $20 or just go Blaze?


Buy 'em from Mountain Gear, you won't find split bindings cheaper, shit never goes on sale.

From what I've seen, Spark has seperate LT brackets for the Fuze and Burner/Blaze. Your brackets might only work with the Fuze.



ShredLife said:


> yes, worth the extra $20 - pretty sure they're just a stiffer highback.
> 
> this years burners have a wider ankle strap (from the diodes) which i like better for riding, but i think will get trashed quickly from skinning. i ripped one up with just like 30 days of resort riding.


I'm pretty sure the Burners had a slightly stiffer ankle strap last year too, mine are pretty stiff.


----------



## linvillegorge

I just sent Spark an email. Figure I'll just go straight to the source.


----------



## killclimbz

The Burner has a stiffer highback and thicker better straps. 

Zag is right about LT Brackets. At least I am pretty sure. They only work with the fuse. Without re reading everything did you get the pins for the Brackets too? You have to use specific pins, the regular ones grind through the bracket. So if someone wants 'em then you probably should sell them. That is if you get a new spark binder. If no one on this thread wants 'em, I sent Ale Capone my old Fuse binders. He might want 'em. You should be able to get $30-$40 bucks no problem.

Yes, spend the extra $20 for the Burners. Unless you want a freestyle noodle binder for bc riding.


----------



## DrnknZag

Someone has a set of Fuzes for sale on the splitboard.com forum, FYI.


----------



## linvillegorge

Yeah, pretty sure it's the same guy who I'd hit up on CL before he posted them there. He's wanting $215 for them. I can buy new from mountaingear for $5-20 more depending on whether it's the Blaze or Burner.


----------



## killclimbz

Shit, if you can get Burners that that much, order it now, don't wait.


----------



## DrnknZag

^^Ah yeah, that's a sky high price for a set of used Fuzes. Any word from Sparks on whether you can use the Fuze LT bracket for the newer models?


----------



## linvillegorge

Still haven't heard back from them.


----------



## killclimbz

DrnknZag said:


> ^^Ah yeah, that's a sky high price for a set of used Fuzes. Any word from Sparks on whether you can use the Fuze LT bracket for the newer models?


I can tell you right now the answer is no you can't.


----------



## linvillegorge

The wife is putting the screws to me. She's trying to tell me I need to either get the bindings OR get a Loveland pass. I'm getting both, just gotta figure out what I'm going to sell as a peace offering. As much as I love it, my NS Evo may hit CL. It really just doesn't fit my riding style and would probably only get ridden 8-10 times a season with my current quiver. My old rock board could serve the same purpose.


----------



## ETM

Tell her about all the money you saved buying that deal of a board and how much your beer gut will be reduced by all the skinning! Its a no brainer, you have to buy the bindings lol


----------



## linvillegorge

No doubt. She knows how much I love my Evo, so when I tell her I'm planning to sell it, she may just say to go ahead and just buy the bindings. 

Still though, the new job is a M-F 9-5 and my weekday riding is pretty much done. I'll probably be lucky to get in 30-35 days on the mountain and I now have 4 solid boards. No need for that many boards at this point.

I have:

NS Evo
NS Heritage
Capita Charlie Slasher
soft, park oriented rock board

I love my Evo, but to me, it's the clear odd man out given my riding style. I wanna keep my dedicated pow stick Charlie Slasher. I'm already selling my older cambered NS Heritage. I'm supposed to meet a guy tomorrow for him to buy it. Hopefully that'll be $200 in pocket. I figure I could probably squeeze another two bills out of my Evo.


----------



## snowklinger

linvillegorge said:


> Still though, the new job is a M-F 9-5 and my weekday riding is pretty much done.
> 
> NS Evo
> NS Heritage
> Capita Charlie Slasher
> soft, park oriented rock board
> 
> I love my Evo, but to me, it's the clear odd man out given my riding style. I wanna keep my dedicated pow stick Charlie Slasher. I'm already selling my older cambered NS Heritage. I'm supposed to meet a guy tomorrow for him to buy it. Hopefully that'll be $200 in pocket. I figure I could probably squeeze another two bills out of my Evo.


Ouch guess we ain't riding. I was gonna say get the weekday pass since its cheaper and I am . Maybe u can join us for a sun-tues trip to silverton - planning to go a few times hopefully after xmas, perhaps one scout down there before.

So you are just keeping the Slasher and the split? Or u got a modern Heritage as well?


----------



## linvillegorge

Yeah, I have a rocketed Heritage too.

I'm sure there will be some weekdays with good snow when I just happen to feel a little under the weather.


----------



## linvillegorge

LOL!

You gotta know the secret handshake and shit.


----------



## linvillegorge

Got my Spark Burners today!


----------



## DrnknZag

linvillegorge said:


> Got my Spark Burners today!


Pics or it didn't happen! :cheeky4:


----------



## linvillegorge

[/IMG]


----------



## wrathfuldeity

linvillegorge said:


> [/IMG]


:thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz

Oh nice! You got the LT Brackets I see. Good choice. I am still shocked at what a difference such a small little thing makes.


----------



## DrnknZag

killclimbz said:


> Oh nice! You got the LT Brackets I see. Good choice. I am still shocked at what a difference such a small little thing makes.


Do they really make that much of a difference? I've gone back and forth on them. Don't really want to spend more money than I need to this season but if its worth it, I'll do it.


----------



## killclimbz

They just make everything so much more stable and smoother. Which equals less effort. I know it doesn't seem like much, but over a day it is a pretty big difference.

I was a doubter until I tried them and I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## linvillegorge

The board already had the LT brackets on it when I bought it. I asked the guy if he wanted to keep them and he just said, "Nah, you'll love 'em. I wouldn't do that to you."


----------



## killclimbz

Do you have the pins for the LT Brackets? If you use the standard pins they will grind out the bracket. Hopefully he gave you those.


----------



## linvillegorge

Yeah, I got 'em.

We'll hqve to meet up sometime and I'll have you take a look at the skins. He said they need regluing, but they look like they've hardly been used. Not sure of they really need it or not. I'll buy you some beers.


----------



## killclimbz

Get a tail kit if they don't have one. The Spark kit is probably the most preferable one. You can also do a G3 or Black Diamond STS kit with the G3 twin tip connectors as well.

We can do the kit fairly quickly. If your glue is decent, the tail kit will solve any problems you'd have with the skins sliding off.


----------



## walove

killclimbz said:


> Do you have the pins for the LT Brackets? If you use the standard pins they will grind out the bracket. Hopefully he gave you those.


Other way around, Alum. pins in Voile steel touring brackets ruins pins. Steel pins in the LT is fine just heavier. The LT brackets have replaceable plastic bushings. 

LT's are a noticeable more stable than the voile brackets.

tail clips for your skins is a must


----------



## poutanen

Okay sorry to threadjack here... For all you experienced splitboarders: Can you feel the fact that the board is split when you're riding it as a board? One day in the not too distant future I'd like to get into this, but I'm always searching for the stiff freeride boards. Having it cut in half seems like it would take a way a lot of edge to edge rigidity. 

Is the answer that you're 99% of the time riding a splitboard on untracked snow, and there's no need for the stiffness I so desire in a resort board?


----------



## killclimbz

When I ride at the resort I ride on my split. Mainly because my solid deck is over 6 years old and I just can't justify buying a new one. You really don't lose much in performance. So no, I generally don't notice it. You will notice the weight. Splits weight a pound or two more than a solid deck at least. 

WALove, for sure you'll destroy the pins in the Voile brackets. I'm pretty sure that it's not advised to do it the other way around either, going off of memory here though. So maybe my advice was adviceless... :laugh:


----------



## walove

killclimbz said:


> WALove, for sure you'll destroy the pins in the Voile brackets. I'm pretty sure that it's not advised to do it the other way around either, going off of memory here though. So maybe my advice was adviceless... :laugh:


the bushings in the LT brackets are roughly 1/4 inch on each side and fully support the pin, and it rides on plastic bushings = no wear. The thin steel voile bracket only supports the pin on a small area, the high forces caused, and the steel on aluminum contact creates the wear problem. Touring in Bozeman means im around a lot of sparks.


side note: voile steel pins are too short to use with spark binders


----------



## killclimbz

Oh I was thinking of the steel pin that the Sparks come with. No way the Voile pins will work. Sounds like solid advice.


----------



## DrnknZag

Just got my Spark skins in the mail yesterday. Ordering the LT pins/bracket this week, then I'm all set. Now we just need snow.

Hey Kill, looks like we'll be in Summit County March 3rd through the 5th before leaving for Silverton on the 6th. I don't think we're bringing our touring setups, but we'd be open for a day of boot packing Berthoud Pass if you'd be kind enough to show us around (beers on us, obviously).


----------



## killclimbz

Bring your touring set ups. Pillow lines and big chutes are generally on order at that time of year. You'll want 'em.


----------



## DrnknZag

killclimbz said:


> Bring your touring set ups. Pillow lines and big chutes are generally on order at that time of year. You'll want 'em.


Hmmm alright. I'll see how well I can pack my split and solid.


----------



## killclimbz

I was able to pack a split and a solid with extra stuff in the gear bag and keep it under 50lbs. Took a little doing, but it was done. You could be brave and just bring the split and ride that at the resort. That is all I plan on doing no a days when I travel.


----------



## ShredLife

you could also buy a set of pucks for your solid and take the split, the solid, and only the split bindings and just use em for both boards - which should easily fit into most bags (i dunno what the weight limit is tho...


----------



## killclimbz

50lbs is pretty much the standard for the weight limit.


----------



## DrnknZag

LT pins show up today.....I think I'm pretty much set. Only thing left is the airbag pack, just waiting on the group buy to fill up.

Still need to cut my skins. Any tips on doing this correctly?


----------



## killclimbz

Cutting skins is pretty easy. The best way and quickest way to do it is with the G3 Trim Tool. Inexpensive. You can probably pick this up at any mountain shop that sells G3 product. Just put the skin on nice and tight. Run the guide along the ski edge and trim it. Takes just a few minutes. I think I spent less than ten on my last set of skins.

The other thing that works good is a letter opener. Which Voile and others include as a trim tool.


----------



## ShredLife

i dunno if the g3 tool works differently but in general you want to line up the skin with the straight edge of the ski, but instead of just having the metal edge exposed you want to expose about 1-2mm of the base as well. that way after you cut the sidecut edge and slide the straight edge back where it wants to be the sidecut side of the skin won't cover the metal edge on the sidecut side....

if that makes any sense at all... :laugh: there are vids on youtube.


----------



## killclimbz

It does work differently that is why I recommended it. You just put the skin on how you would want it. No compensating for the edge. It has a guide that runs under the skin. Push it flush against the edge and run it down the ski. You're done. It's really nice. Maybe the best $4 I spent on splitting.


----------



## DrnknZag

I bought the Spark R&D skins, which came with the G3 trim tool. I just wasn't quite sure if I was supposed to trim the inside edge too, or at least just make sure there was a bit of edge/base showing there as well.


----------



## killclimbz

With the G3 tool, I just put the skin on and pull it tight with the tail clip. Then run it around the edges. Inside and outside edge. Of course if there is nothing to cut, it isn't going to do much.


----------



## killclimbz

Here is a video showing the trim tool in action towards the end.


----------



## ShredLife

threadjak - killz, you seen those gecko skins in person yet?


----------



## killclimbz

I checked them out at SIA. Talked to their rep for a good 30+ minutes maybe longer. 

Being a typical rep he tried to sell me on the fact that there tip/tail attachments were better than what it typically offered. Seemed to be more of a pita to me than the benefits it gave. Durability wise, I believe Greg Hill is one of their athletes, so they are definitely getting mileage. 

As far as the skin adherence, it seem to work well. I put them on my head, rubbed around on the floor. tried all sort of stuff. They really didn't pick up anything. No way they wouldn't stick if you dropped them in the snow. 

My thoughts are that you would probably want to mod out the skins with a spark or sts/g3 tail kit, and probably mod out the tip attachment too. Which for an expensive set of skins is kind of ridiculous. I was going to try to get a set from them to review, or just pro form through FOBP. Since last season was so bad out here I never got motivated enough to pursue it. Durability was their big problem out of the gates and it seems to have been taken care of. Overall they were good guys and were very receptive to constructive criticism about their product.


----------



## ShredLife

killclimbz said:


> Overall they were good guys and were very receptive to constructive criticism about their product.


hmmm too bad they don't make bindings :cheeky4:


if you had to pay retailish do you think the $$price is worth the lighter weight?

they noticeably lighter?


----------



## killclimbz

Hmmm, they are much more supple. I guess there would be a weight savings. It's hard to say, because I wasn't playing with skins that were splitboard size. I think the weight would probably be around the current G3 skins? I guess I could probably look this shit up.

The real deal killer for me, is that you are probably going to want to mod the tip/tail attachment to get them working the way you want. Take it with a pound of salt, I have not had these in the field either. Just got to play with them in a very controlled environment. I have a splitboard buddy who was working at the Bentgate last year. They carried Gecko skins and he wasn't all that psyched on them at that time. He's got pretty good gear sense so it might be worth waiting another year. I'll try a little harder to see if I can get my paws on a set to demo this season at least and post up my thoughts.


----------



## killclimbz

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Snowolf said:


> Randy just texted me. My Billy Goat split is in and I can pick her up anytime. This is better than Viagra.....:thumbsup:
> 
> Now to round up some skins and Sparks!


Check your PM


----------



## neni

killclimbz said:


> I checked them out at SIA. Talked to their rep for a good 30+ minutes maybe longer.
> 
> Being a typical rep he tried to sell me on the fact that there tip/tail attachments were better than what it typically offered. Seemed to be more of a pita to me than the benefits it gave. Durability wise, I believe Greg Hill is one of their athletes, so they are definitely getting mileage.
> 
> As far as the skin adherence, it seem to work well. I put them on my head, rubbed around on the floor. tried all sort of stuff. They really didn't pick up anything. No way they wouldn't stick if you dropped them in the snow.
> 
> My thoughts are that you would probably want to mod out the skins with a spark or sts/g3 tail kit, and probably mod out the tip attachment too. Which for an expensive set of skins is kind of ridiculous. I was going to try to get a set from them to review, or just pro form through FOBP. Since last season was so bad out here I never got motivated enough to pursue it. Durability was their big problem out of the gates and it seems to have been taken care of. Overall they were good guys and were very receptive to constructive criticism about their product.


Any news here? (Geckos were recommended by my goto shop)


----------



## killclimbz

I haven't talked with them since Ian was killed in the Sheep Creek avalanche. Unfortunately he was the guy I had talked too.


----------

